# Birds?



## Loki (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok i've had amphibians, reptiles, inverts, rodents, rabbits etc but I haven't had birds since I was a child (my family had a red amazon and a pair of lovebirds). I want to own a bird now as my rodents are dwindling down due to short life-spans. I want a bird that's quite sociable and handleable, although I wouldn't want a parrot or maccaw. What would you guys reccommend?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

How about one of the pionus species, relatively small and quiet and easy to handle. Or one of the lories or lorikeets, though they need a bit more care with their diet.


----------



## Glenn Steele (9 mo ago)

Hi how do you post


----------



## Chihuahua Lover (7 mo ago)

Make sure you are ready for a bird. No matter how, calm and sweet the species can be told to br, they can still be super destructive and hard to care for. I suggest you do alot of research. 


hawksport said:


> How about one of the pionus species, relatively small and quiet and easy to handle. Or one of the lories or lorikeets, though they need a bit more care with their diet.


A pionus is a type of parrot, and are quite expensive and hard to find. 

What I would recommend is going to a rescue and finding the bird you click with. I think the most interactive non-parrot species is a dove. Every bird has a different personality, and getting a bird as a baby has a risk. When they enter their "teen" years, they might get more easily frustrated and could have a personality change. A rescue bird will mostly keep it's temperament and personality.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

This is an ancient thread


----------

